

Youtube pushes new mobile site over apps - cageface
http://youtube-global.blogspot.com/2010/07/youtube-mobile-gets-kick-start.html

======
jac_no_k
On the iPhone, the browser version of Youtube is better then the app version.
High Quality mode over 3g and it seems to stream better. This is great.

What would make this complete is if there was a way to configure the embedded
Youtube to use the browser version.

You know, for apps that don't have an offline mode, why is it a dedicated app?
The Youtube app is no longer needed. Also apps like Facebook won't display
anything when there is no network connection, so why bother?

